# heat question



## tony8404 (Jun 29, 2015)

Okay,

my tent is 4x3.5 x7... 

I have a blockbuster hood, a vortex s-line fan 347cfm full blast. I also am using the hortilux 600 watt hps light bulb. my temps read about 85..oh I also am using a Phat I think 500cfm carbon filter...

With tent door open I get temp down to 80 a little more at times.. running ac too in the whole house so it helps..

Do I need a bigger fan or a bigger tent or add another fan?

I haf a 200 cfm duck booster fan yet does do anything the door open is best.


----------



## tony8404 (Jun 29, 2015)

just realized..

I see negative pressure and need to add another booster fan which I have so that is nice but doubt another 200 cfm coming in on that will do.

if it does work how the hell do I get my light cooler then 85- 82!


----------



## umbra (Jun 29, 2015)

remove the heat by exhausting it outside, not just outside the tent. I run my a/c at 80 and my temps in tent are 82 with the tent closed.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jul 9, 2015)

Damn umbra your using led though yes?


----------



## pcduck (Jul 9, 2015)

I am pretty sure umbra uses hps.

You want negative pressure.
Exhausting outdoors should cure heat problems.


----------



## umbra (Jul 9, 2015)

yes I use HPS 2 1K lights in a tent


----------

